# safe to shoot



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Been trying to get the folks at G5/Quest to answer my questions about the cam on my bow. No luck. If this was your bow, would you consider it safe to shoot? Just got it a Christmas and don't know how this happened to the cam.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Is the metal missing or pushed inward like it hit something? Considering its position and if not fraying the string its probably ok but at this time of year why not just replace it?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Is the metal missing or pushed inward like it hit something? Considering its position and if not fraying the string its probably ok but at this time of year why not just replace it?


I agree, I would replace it....not worth the risk.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Is the metal missing or pushed inward like it hit something? Considering its position and if not fraying the string its probably ok but at this time of year why not just replace it?


That's what I want to do. It will make me feel better. Unfortunately there are no dealers withing 150 miles of me to get parts and G5/Quest customer service won't return email or phone calls. That is why I am asking here. There are members here that are much more informed on compound bows that I am.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I had my bowstring break on the draw for my follow up shot on the trophy of a lifetime....blew up in my hand as I was drawing back. Hunted that Scimitar for 3 months....got lucky that my first shot did the job because a follow up shot was not possible after the string let go. I inspected bow and found a similar bent/nicked cam like that. Replace it and save the heartbreak. My trophy pics have me there with my bow......with no string lol


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a similar incident occur on a new Mathews bow. My cam struck the ladder stand during the shot and the damage sustained was very similar.

I took it to a bow shop and the man at the counter sanded the curl with emery cloth. There was always a small section of the cam on that side missing or lower in height. Never had any problems with the bow after years of using. I never replaced the cam either.

It really depends on how bad the damage is and if it could cause the string to slip off the cam. Have experienced that on a different bow I would look hard at your damage - blow ups are not fun.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am of the old school philosopy "when in doubt, dont". after studying the pictures closely ,it looks like your string is already showing signs of premature wear from the cam. I agree with some mention stated earlier. If the bow is new, considering the time of year, get the cam replaced.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*bow*

definitely would not shoot that bow! Have it serviced, West Houston or Santa Fe will do a great job.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I've found a shop in San Antonio ( 150 miles) that can help me out. If that falls through then I'm coming to Houston. Thanks again. for all the input.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you can figure out what parts you need you can call a shop in houston and see if they have them. my dad lives in rockport and im going down there this weekend and could bring them with me


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Chunky said:


> I agree, I would replace it....not worth the risk.


negative do not shoot, it's probably less then $50 to fix. I had a bow did the same thing and over time it cut the string. Never again!


----------

